# Dreadknot vs. Gator?!!?



## oldschool29 (Feb 13, 2013)

:msp_angry:My favorite show has turned into UNreality tv.!!!!fighting a gator in the dark really? i mite well start watchin lizard lick towing! Heres a suggestion for them! Next time take the harvest tail tag off the gator!!guess it was dead!!lol !!!They should be ashamed!!! I mean they act all sinscere about the jimmy situation then they show this bogus gator!!!If anyone can tell me how to contact them via e-mail let me know please! really got me steamin!!!


----------



## mybowtie (Feb 14, 2013)

I REALLY belive these clowns dont even care how bad it looks...I watch it to pick the show apart and ridicule the "loggers"....


----------



## twochains (Feb 14, 2013)

I didn't even notice the tail tag! Figures! I have been trying to figure out just how they faked that scene. I noodled a 4 pound flathead from under a rock in 9ft. of water once...:msp_w00t: doesn't sound so bad, but it took me 4 breaths to pull the deal off. No way in Hell did that guy "catch" an 8ft. gator in 20ft. of water...daylight or dark! Absolutely ridiculous! 

The "show" is just eye candy, they get paid to look like rucking fetards...just sayin'


----------



## homeyd (Feb 15, 2013)

twochains said:


> I didn't even notice the tail tag! Figures! I have been trying to figure out just how they faked that scene. I noodled a 4 pound flathead from under a rock in 9ft. of water once...:msp_w00t: doesn't sound so bad, but it took me 4 breaths to pull the deal off. No way in Hell did that guy "catch" an 8ft. gator in 20ft. of water...daylight or dark! Absolutely ridiculous!
> 
> The "show" is just eye candy, they get paid to look like rucking fetards...just sayin'



RIGHT ON BRO.YOOUR LAST SENTENCE SAYS IT ALL.ARE THEY TRING TO MAKE US STUPID OR THE PO OL GATOR?????


----------



## Milkweed Seed (Feb 25, 2013)

Could it be that the dead gator was really dead Jimmy reincarnated? 
"go on hit me M()therF????r!!!! You know you want to!!!:angry2: my favorite line of his to Jr...
What. Bunch of friggin huopels....


----------



## homeyd (Feb 25, 2013)

Milkweed Seed said:


> Could it be that the dead gator was really dead Jimmy reincarnated?
> "go on hit me M()therF????r!!!! You know you want to!!!:angry2: my favorite line of his to Jr...
> What. Bunch of friggin huopels....


easy there jr. u gonna fall off your boat/landing.its so easy to get your feelings hurt nowa daze ..but i feel ya...opcorn: i was pissed to when i found out santa wasnt real either like these semi hole loggers =half azz loggers


----------

